# rapid heart rate



## knothappy

I notice when i have reflux and gerd problems my heart rate goes up does anyone else notice this..i also have fibro so maybe that is the problem


----------



## BQ

Could be anxiety. I would talk to your Dr about it.


----------



## mousetrap

Heart palpitations are very common with GERD. The esophagus lays right next to the heart (in front of), ... a hiatal hernia can cause palpitations too. I've had GERD for 10 yrs now, severe the last 3 & a small hiatal hernia. I'm on Nexium, but I've tried them all. I know you were asking about rapid heart rate rather than palpitations, but perhaps this might point you in the right direction. As the other poster suggested anxiety can certainly cause it too.I have a GI doc and a Cardiologist... I have a bicuspid aortic valve and had to have a transesophagial echocardiogram done once and it's basically a tiny ultrasound wand that goes down the esophagus just like when you have a upper endoscopy, he (the cardiologist) told me how many milimeters the esophagus is from the heart but I can't remember what he said.


----------



## knothappy

mousetrap said:


> Heart palpitations are very common with GERD. The esophagus lays right next to the heart (in front of), ... a hiatal hernia can cause palpitations too. I've had GERD for 10 yrs now, severe the last 3 & a small hiatal hernia. I'm on Nexium, but I've tried them all. I know you were asking about rapid heart rate rather than palpitations, but perhaps this might point you in the right direction. As the other poster suggested anxiety can certainly cause it too.I have a GI doc and a Cardiologist... I have a bicuspid aortic valve and had to have a transesophagial echocardiogram done once and it's basically a tiny ultrasound wand that goes down the esophagus just like when you have a upper endoscopy, he (the cardiologist) told me how many milimeters the esophagus is from the heart but I can't remember what he said.


 I have gerd, hiatal hernia and reflux..good heavens what a esopogeal mess i am!!!! i feel my heart beat in my throat, the hollow of it i guess you can say..it freaks me out.. i had a nuclear stress test about one and half yrs ago all was well except for minor leak in valve..i have panic and anxiety which goes crazy when the palps start...i cannot take nexium or others like it all of them make me diarreha..i really do not know where to turn thank you for your post.


----------



## mousetrap

I would say the GERD is the problem then, but only a complete cardiac workup can rule out the heart. That's where I ended up at first too, but was tranfered over to a gastro specialist and was DX with all the GERD stuff. But since I've had all the cardiac tests (several EKG's, yearly echocardiogram, TEE= TransEsophagealEchocardiogram, cardiac blood work, wore a 24 hr holter) I know that it's not my heart. That helps the anxiety. My cardiologist prescribed the lowest dose of Valium for me too. It's just 2mg, I can make a bottle of 30 last a year, but it's nice to have when I'm getting carried away with myself. Sometimes the anxiety just comes on and I don't really know why but anyway... I was reluctant to start something like valium but the Dr assured me that they are safe and there's no harm in trying. Now I agree with him. Don't ever let yourself suffer if you don't have to.


----------



## dtmiller

mousetrap said:


> I would say the GERD is the problem then, but only a complete cardiac workup can rule out the heart. That's where I ended up at first too, but was tranfered over to a gastro specialist and was DX with all the GERD stuff. But since I've had all the cardiac tests (several EKG's, yearly echocardiogram, TEE= TransEsophagealEchocardiogram, cardiac blood work, wore a 24 hr holter) I know that it's not my heart. That helps the anxiety. My cardiologist prescribed the lowest dose of Valium for me too. It's just 2mg, I can make a bottle of 30 last a year, but it's nice to have when I'm getting carried away with myself. Sometimes the anxiety just comes on and I don't really know why but anyway... I was reluctant to start something like valium but the Dr assured me that they are safe and there's no harm in trying. Now I agree with him. Don't ever let yourself suffer if you don't have to.


I feel so much better after reading this! I thought I was the only person who experienced severe anxiety due to GERD symptoms (I have an underlying anxiety disorder that has gotten worse since the GERD has flared up.) I've had 3 ER visits over the past few weeks, convinced I was having a heart attack; all three times, the cardiac workup found nothing, and the doctors attributed my distress to panic and GERD. My GERD had been under control for a few years, but my symptoms came back worse than ever about 2 months ago. My doctor put me on Nexium about a week ago (along with Klonopin for the panic attacks). The Nexium has helped a bit, but I find the GERD (and the related anxiety/panic) still bedevils me at night. Could it be than I am eating dinner too late (I eat dinner around 8 pm, and usually retire to bed by midnight or 1 am)?


----------



## BQ

Well _try_ eating earlier and all the other things suggested for GERD.. raise the head of your bed.. etc>>>


----------

